# Liquid tension ex..Live in NYC tonight!!



## Jerich (Jun 23, 2008)

Is anybody going they will play two...two hour sets..at BB kings tonight..I am working a Mobile recording of the show...hope to see someone there..it will be FN awesome show...


----------



## Ruins (Jun 23, 2008)

i so much wish i could be there  have fun man you lucky ba......
i am looking forward to see/hear about it


----------



## DomitianX (Jun 23, 2008)

Is Petrucci still involved? I saw a CD at the store the other day and Petrucci wasnt listed on the disc. It was Rudess, Portnoy and Levin.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh I wish I could be there too!


----------



## Trespass (Jun 23, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> Is Petrucci still involved? I saw a CD at the store the other day and Petrucci wasnt listed on the disc. It was Rudess, Portnoy and Levin.



Thats Liquid Tension Trio.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey everyone the show was excellent..the recording even came out really good.. everyone in the band was cool and very talkative. For such a high octane two ..two hour sets it was impressive and both shows on the same night were sold out. I really did not take too many pictures but here is a few. JP's stock of Musicman JP models were very impressive,and his Guitar tech was very helpful in keeping them up and running good.




















Our Mobile Unit.

sorry for the Less Photo's but i was there to do a job not be a fan boy...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 24, 2008)

Did the Mk V feature? 

(someone had to ask)


----------



## JBroll (Jun 24, 2008)

Is this going to be an official release? I want...

Jeff


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wondering,
Petrucci uses only the JP6 with LTE (not the JP7) ?


----------



## GazPots (Jun 25, 2008)

I think its safe to assume hes got more than 1 guitar with him. For a DT tour he takes over 10 JP's.


----------



## Ruins (Jun 25, 2008)

coool pics even though so less of them
they played awesome playlist *sigh* i wish i was there.
how did it sound with his jp6 comparing to the album?


----------



## Jerich (Jun 25, 2008)

this is a link that Tony levin posted on his site of the show...Look down for the Photo of Mike, John and me....Tony took some really good photo's..

Liquid Tension Experiment Summer 08 Tour Page2


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Just wondering,
> Petrucci uses only the JP6 with LTE (not the JP7) ?



Acid Rain is played on a 7.

Man that looked like an awesome night! Wish I was there


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2008)

Color me jealous Billy!


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like fun!

what was your job there?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 6, 2008)

I shoulda fucking been there.... Dumbass friends ftl


Anyways, awesome pics!


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2008)

budda said:


> looks like fun!
> 
> what was your job there?





Jerich said:


> I am working a Mobile recording of the show


----------



## Jerich (Jul 6, 2008)

budda said:


> looks like fun!
> 
> what was your job there?



I did the Mobile "live" recording they might do a DVD if the Video shots and Live sound/performance is what they were looking for?...In my ears it sounds amazing and right one....but a Full on mix has to determine the whole thang...They were so awesome i cannot even say too much!! it was killer to work with them...


----------



## budda (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry jason, i missed it ok? 

right on jerich


----------



## stubhead (Jul 7, 2008)

> For a DT tour he takes over 10 JP's.



Maybe _that's_ what's wrong.... too busy wondering if he's got the right guitar? I seem to recall people who used to do OK with ONE guitar.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 7, 2008)

hey there's actually a girl in the audience (front row even in the last pic).
I'm bummed they didn't come to Boston
I would love to see this show.


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 7, 2008)

stubhead said:


> Maybe _that's_ what's wrong.... too busy wondering if he's got the right guitar? I seem to recall people who used to do OK with ONE guitar.


I was unaware something was wrong to begin with... 

having played shows where you function off one guitar + a backup, and shows where you have multiple guitars to switch between for tunings etc, I must say there is NOTHING wrong with having multiple guitars to switch between. My god is that a nice luxury. I can do just fine with a 2 guitars + backup (dont tell me youre going to change tunings live with a floating trem, i simply wont buy it lol), or on shows with a single tuning, just 1 guitar plus backup. that said, if i have the hardware around to have guitars to switch between that fit certain songs better than others, im a very happy boy 

[action=ibznorange]hopes you all realize hes not trying to be critical, hes just kinda confused lol[/action]


----------

